# Northern Ireland Track Day



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

This has been discussed recently so i think we should maybe put our thoughts into action.
Kirkistown would be the venue and i will contact them tomorrow to get all the relevant information.
Lets see who would be interested.
2nd September a possibility as part of GTINI

So far:

1 Sniper-sam
2 Steviemac
3 Miniman
4 Petesy
5 Kentt1 (spectating)


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Good post Sam. Let me know how you get on or if you need any help. I liked the pictures of the car on the beach after we all left.

I reckon a track day may attract some new intrest from wider afield. I'm sure Kirkiston can do a deal or even include us in some other event. All options are worth a try. I'll definately haveto get the remap done :roll: :roll:


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

yep interested
thanks for lookin into it


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Petesy said:


> yep interested
> thanks for lookin into it


Think about it Pete, might bring the sweaty palms back :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

:lol: 
plenty of talc should sort those sweaty palms!
and a few lessons...


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

I would say your deffo not getting a weekend TT track day this year as the track is booked well in advance!!

Why not come down on our next GTINI trackday 2nd Sept at Kirkistown, all are welcome and we can put all the TT's out together!!

and the Charity Trackday in aid of Clic Sargeant is on the 7th Oct! :wink:

I'm gonna put the QS round for a few laps!!


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

think i'll take the trip on 2 sept leon
where can i find out more about it?


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

That sounds interesting 'Leon', have you more info on the dates in Sept and Oct??? :?: :?: :?:


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Seems to be plenty of info here plus a few contact details

http://www.gtini.com/index.php?name=For ... forum&f=12


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

Yip as miniman said use the link( http://www.gtini.com/index.php?name=For ... forum&f=12) or go to www.gtini.com

I'll post up more details shortly!, it would be great to see some TT's there :wink:


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

There is a VAG get together with the Bettles club, GTINI, Watercooled guys etc at the Transport museum Cultra around 25th Aug!

I'll post up details when available but this link will help too! :wink:

http://www.gtini.com/index.php?name=For ... opic&t=882


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

OK spoke to one of the bike organisers at Kirkistown, his advise is to try and arrange the day with a club ie the GTINI, dates are hard to get.
There is a company Track Skills ltd that organise car days but according to their web site the next available date is 21st October.

LEON How do I go about getting the TTers booked in with GTINI for that trackday on 2nd September?

Sam.


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

sniper-sam said:


> LEON How do I go about getting the TTers booked in with GTINI for that trackday on 2nd September?
> 
> Sam.


Just let me know numbers!!, I'll sort the rest ! :wink:

Cost wise its usually Â£2 entry, then on track its (Â£55 a car and 1 driver) (Â£90 a car and two drivers sharing) and passengers can travel round all day in cars for a one off Â£5

On the day, best thing to do is get there by about 10.30 first come first served as its a popular day and numbers are growing and we dont want to limit cars! :wink:

I'll pop up some pics!


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Sunday the 2nd September sounds great to me! YEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSS

What's the procedure Leon


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

miniman said:


> Good post Sam. Let me know how you get on or if you need any help. I liked the pictures of the car on the beach after we all left.
> 
> I reckon a track day may attract some new intrest from wider afield. I'm sure Kirkiston can do a deal or even include us in some other event. All options are worth a try. I'll definately haveto get the remap done :roll: :roll:


Gave out a NITTOC card this morning to a black TTR 225, (at the traffic lights in Mallusk) mentioned the track day, hopefully he will make himself known............. and come along to the event!

Only downside may be the wait due to the number of GTI's :? ...... but it should be a good day out and will get us introduced to Kirkiston! 

Beggars can't be choosers,...we would be GTINI guests at their event...

8)


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

StevieMac said:


> What's the procedure Leon


As above!, give me some ideas of numbers and we'll go from there!! :wink: Helmets must be worn on track!

It would be better to get down there early so we all get on as the GTINI trackdays are very popular!

Because its GTINI who run the day alot of the GTI's wont get on as they are the organisers cars!, there are always a wide selection of cars there from minis to Ferrari's! :wink: 
some pics


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Leon whats the craic with helmets, do we need to provide our own or can we blag some at the track?


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

helmets? 
ohhh a bit nervous!
palms are getting sweaty already
beginning to crap myself a bit here...
maybe i'll just watch! :wink:


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

Petesy said:


> helmets?
> ohhh a bit nervous!
> palms are getting sweaty already
> beginning to crap myself a bit here...
> maybe i'll just watch! :wink:


PMSL!!!, you only go as fast as you want! :wink: , no-one is going to push you along so dont worry! The event is fully marshalled and you'll all get a briefing before it begins!!  The helmets are a safety requirement.
If anyone has a helmet bring it along but I'm sure you'll get a lend of one there are usually plenty there! 8)


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

cheers for the reassurance leon!
i can't be last, means i have to go really fast, so i'll crap myself because its way beyond any talent i have...

think i'll bring my own nappies..

anyone elses first time on a track? and i mean first time 
nearest i've been to a track is scalextrix


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Pete I dont think any of us have been on track before and believe I dont want to be thrashing my TT so will be taking it fairly easy, kind of, maybe...


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Petesy said:


> cheers for the reassurance leon!
> i can't be last, means i have to go really fast, so i'll crap myself because its way beyond any talent i have...
> 
> think i'll bring my own nappies..
> ...


Pete, never raced on a track before, looking forward to it though.

Come rain or shine! :wink:

So we now need to confirm numbers [smiley=dude.gif]

Leon, does the Â£55 include insurance?, or how does that work?
[smiley=deal2.gif]


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

yes good question about insurance there steve...always the attention to the detail...


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

I have been making a note of confirmed numbers on the first post of this thread. The only other thing as Steve has said is insurance...


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

is leon in a tt?
leon?


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

StevieMac said:


> Leon, does the Â£55 include insurance?, or how does that work?
> [smiley=deal2.gif]


The Club is only covered for public liability so its up to individuals to make sure their cars are covered for the track!

I'm with Greenlight insurance and its Â£50 per event or trackday!
I only have the car since last Friday but will be taking it round for a few laps!

And this is mine! :wink:


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Leon said:


> StevieMac said:
> 
> 
> > Leon, does the Â£55 include insurance?, or how does that work?
> ...


NICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!! 8)

So Leon, you'll be up for a few TT meet's then? :roll:

What did you have before?


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

StevieMac said:


> NICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!! 8)
> 
> So Leon, you'll be up for a few TT meet's then? :roll:
> 
> What did you have before?


Yip always up for a meet or two!, and again although you guys might not want to!, GTINI have a monthly meet the last Sunday of each month at Corrs Corner!, its usually meet around 3pm and a few of us stay on for Sunday tea in Corrs :wink: 
Its past present and future VAG owners so everyone is welcome whatever they drive, and numbers can range from a few to 20 peeps.

A Seat "LEON" :wink: , but it is modded completely OTT!! :wink: 
I still have it and will continue to tune and drive it!, it started life as a 90bhp diesel, its now 220+bhp and I havent plumbed in the Nitrous yet!!


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Leon said:


> StevieMac said:
> 
> 
> > NICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!! 8)
> ...


Leon, I must admit you are a TRUE petrol head........

Your LEON sounds like a bit of a rocket!.........
Any big ideas for your TTQS? :wink:


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

StevieMac said:


> Leon, I must admit you are a TRUE petrol head........
> 
> Your LEON sounds like a bit of a rocket!.........
> Any big ideas for your TTQS? :wink:


Just going around the 340bhp mark with the GT28rs etc!

I dont want to do the whole custom made parts like the Leon and I dont want to do internals, so the 340bhp will be enough for now! :wink:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

beautiful looking car, my fav colour in the QS [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Leon said:


> StevieMac said:
> 
> 
> > Leon, I must admit you are a TRUE petrol head........
> ...


340bhp

NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
                               WWWWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Would love to do this but will have to pass  I have a wedding on the 1st and i dont fancy the 4.5hr 230 mile trip with a sore head :!:


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

04DTT said:


> Would love to do this but will have to pass  I have a wedding on the 1st and i dont fancy the 4.5hr 230 mile trip with a sore head :!:


PMSL!!! :lol:


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

excellent leon
looking forward to seeing your QS on 2 sept

anyone on for that event steve has already flagged up on 25th August in Transport Museum? Think I might bring the family...if its sunny

Dec, think thats a wise decision...my sis is getting married on 1 sept [smiley=cheers.gif] so i'll have to _'keep my wits about me'_ as they say on the 2nd as i scream around kirkiston...


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Petesy said:


> anyone on for that event steve has already flagged up on 25th August in Transport Museum? Think I might bring the family...if its sunny


Might be a family event on the 25th, don't count me out just yet...if its sunny........


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Same answer as Steve, only I dont have a family like you guys :roll: 
Could bring Dawn though...


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

hopefully see you guys on the 25th then...


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Checked my diary, i'm crewed for that Saturday, those that attend mke sure and take plenty of pics


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

Here are some more details!! :wink:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Just contacted my insurance broker, Abbey, and they "do not have a market for that type of insurance", (track day).
So does anyone know of company who will provide insurance for a single day?


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

sam
leon had made reference to green light
check their website at greenlightinsurance.com


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

Yeah Sam, I've just renewed with Greenlight and its Â£50 per event for trackday insurance!! :wink:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

As expected Greenlight only insure for track if you have a policy with them. Although the guy was very helpful and put me onto www.moris.co.uk so those that cant get insurance with their current insurer should try this one.
I have filled out the online form and just waiting on a reply, will let you all know the bad news when it comes through :lol:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Well guys Moris got back to me today with a figure of Â£188 :!: And that is not including personal injury or vehicle recovery, to include those brings to well over Â£200 :!: 
At those prices I am reluctant to pay to take part in the track day, seems a bit much for what will be a few laps.
What is everyones else's thoughts on this, does anyone know any other insures?


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Sam,

is the insurance compulsory or just a good idea? Is there a specific grade of helmet? can we hire them at Kirkiston or will my ski helmet do???? Still not sure if I can make the September meet or just wait till October.

Any luck with the Minyex Extremes yet???


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

sniper-sam said:


> Well guys Moris got back to me today with a figure of Â£188 :!: And that is not including personal injury or vehicle recovery, to include those brings to well over Â£200 :!:
> At those prices I am reluctant to pay to take part in the track day, seems a bit much for what will be a few laps.
> What is everyones else's thoughts on this, does anyone know any other insures?


Bummer! Sounds like I could be spectating along with Ken,:? our track day could end up a scoot round the Mournes :wink:

Will have to wait and see! what do you guys think? Any movement on cheaper insurance, or will we go along for a quick look and then disappear?

If we can't sort out a reasonable price, we will need a ferry crossing and then head for the hills :wink: :wink: I reckon..... Ian your last pics of the Mournes sold it for me! Where's me rug, flask and sarnies!?

8) 8) :wink:


----------



## ColinH (Jan 1, 2003)

sniper-sam said:


> Well guys Moris got back to me today with a figure of Â£188 :!: And that is not including personal injury or vehicle recovery, to include those brings to well over Â£200 :!:


What is the excess that you would be liable for with this quote?


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

ColinH said:


> sniper-sam said:
> 
> 
> > Well guys Moris got back to me today with a figure of Â£188 :!: And that is not including personal injury or vehicle recovery, to include those brings to well over Â£200 :!:
> ...


Cant remember what the excess was and it doesnt say when I view the details, doesnt make much difference to the quote anyway, usually only a few pounds, I think Steve might have the right idea...


----------



## ColinH (Jan 1, 2003)

sniper-sam said:


> Cant remember what the excess was and it doesnt say when I view the details, doesnt make much difference to the quote anyway, usually only a few pounds, I think Steve might have the right idea...


Track day excess can be a couple of thousand pounds rather than "a few". It is an important consideration when deciding whether to insure or not.


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

The "few" was in reference to the difference in the price of the quote, and it wasnt thousands either. Paying thousands is also dependant on the typ of car being tracked, also the type of track day....
Ian forgot to reply earlier, not sure if you have to have track insurance, and I contacted Mintex direct and they said no plans to produce xtreme pads for the V6  you can get the standard pad ok though...


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

The trackday insurance is up to the individual!!, if you bend it you mend it!! :wink: 
I've only ever seen one car really damaged at a trackday!, most peeps know their limitations!


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

phew!
this looks like a let off for the track!
and i didn't even have to make up excuses.

sunday is stacking up 
if you are planning a day out perhaps i'll join the convoy in the afternoon...up a mountain somewhere


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Leon said:


> The trackday insurance is up to the individual!!, if you bend it you mend it!! :wink:
> I've only ever seen one car really damaged at a trackday!, most peeps know their limitations!


Leon looks like the TT's may be spectating (Ken was in the know!)

Will probably go for a look this time! Obviously wishing we could take part when we see all the fun!! :?

8)


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Right lads and ladies where are we all going to meet on Sunday, the usual spot? Maybe?
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Halfords car park Newtownabbey 11.30am leaves 12.15ish

Or anyone have any other suggestions?

8)


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

Be nice to see some TT's at Kirky if any make it!! :wink:


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Steve

can't make Sunday afternoon due to family commitments, had really fancied the track stuff at Kirkston but will have to leave that . was there another one in October Leon??

Ian


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm not sure what the score is this weekend either, where is Ken? Whats he upto?


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

iam here sam  yes iam up for this meet,what about a skalp around the mourns ? fck sake guys my cars done 300 miles from the last meet !! Have to get her out for a run :wink:


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

miniman said:


> Steve
> 
> can't make Sunday afternoon due to family commitments, had really fancied the track stuff at Kirkston but will have to leave that . was there another one in October Leon??
> 
> Ian


Ian sorry to here you can't make it, bummer! Looks like Ken and me... at the moment. Petesy, what are you at, when are you joining in? Come on Sam a scoot round the Mournes sounds good to me, I was holding back in Donegal!!!! :twisted: Also where's Pete and Ali?

Right Ken texted me so we will be at Halford's carpark newtownabbey at 11.30 on Sunday, any new TT's more than welcome, we will head towards the Ards coastline direction, Ballywalter/Portavogie to Kirkistown for a looksee! Get really pissed off because we can't participate this time! Say hello to Leon!! Then Portaferry-Strangford , heading for them there hills! The big ones right in front of ya!

Right (I'm mad) stopped two blokes in a black 225 TTR three weeks ago at traffic lights in Mallusk gave him a NI TTOC card hope he can make it.... then another guy in a black 225 TTC this time, in Great Victoria Street, Belfast ( new RS4 alloys) looks absolutely great on a black TTC! needs a blueflame mate to really set it off!

Also I've put a few more cards about recently so maybe , you never know there may be some more interested parties!

Come on lads and ladies the summers nearly gone!

Don't want to be heading for the Mournes in December? Well.........

8) 8)


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Sorry Ken and Steve, have to give this one a miss, just had a hard week, think i'm doing too much work to be honest, need a day just to relax plus I have to get my wee sister a birthday present before I go to Morroco, and tomorrow is really the last day Dawn and I are both off together I think.......
Sorry, really hate missing out on them, 
Arrange another one for end of September, same route as the one tomorrow.


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

ken and steve should see you at noon at halfords
finders crossed for some new ttrippers
could do witha variety of colours
it'll all be about silver today 8)


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Well fellas how was the day?
Any pics?
Saw Ken about half 2, must have been on your way home Ken, did you leave early Ken or did you all just call time early?


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

i was the lone ranger today with TTonto...


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

So what happened?
Was there a run on Sunday or did you turn up on your own Pete?
Ken and Steve where suppposed to be at Halfords?


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

The last pic is my fav LEON :wink:


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

sniper-sam said:


> The last pic is my fav LEON :wink:


LOL!! we had a few early retirements so giving others lots of track time!! :wink: , The TT and other organisers cars were only put on so I could get some pics as its rare for any of us GTINI crowd to get out while running our own trackdays!


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

Sam, you were driving miss daisy today on the M2! or was that driving miss dawn?

i showed up on my own on sunday yes, went home and read the papers instead of a ttrip

ken and steve had cancelled and no new tt's arrived in the short while i waited (just in case they did)

steve was suggesting another meet later in month...
i am sure he'll start canvassing dates soon..perhaps in a new thread

Leon thanks for the pics...looks like it would have been fun


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Driving Miss Dawn @ 55mph!
Spent the Afternoon in Ballymena doing a bit of shopping,
anyway I will start a new thread for a run at the end of the month.....


----------

